# Randy Couture: Cradle Pass



## Andrew Green (Apr 9, 2007)

[yt]2rwydCFW5Y4[/yt]


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 16, 2007)

A great technique! Where else can you get to learn a technique, a counter to the technique and then a counter to the counter to the technique?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice video Andrew.  While I am not a fan of this pass for a number of reasons I can see it being used effectively if it is done *very* well.


----------

